# Schwinn stingray lil tiger before/after pictures



## fxo550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Less than an hour and look nice!! One owner bike,she told me it was her 1968 Christmas present.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Sep 4, 2012)

*I did a violet lil tiger too*

I touched up the white stripes on the tires and used silver paint to touch up worn cad plated stuff. The touch ups really made the bike come alive. Your bike is a bit nicer though.


----------



## fxo550 (Sep 4, 2012)

Rear Facing Drop Out said:


> I touched up the white stripes on the tires and used silver paint to touch up worn cad plated stuff. The touch ups really made the bike come alive. Your bike is a bit nicer though.




Thanks,i think i will do that to mine.


----------



## fxo550 (Sep 7, 2012)

*WTB convertable top bar for this LIL TIGER*

Looking to buy the convertable top bar for my LIL tiger

If you have one plese post pictures and price.


----------



## chikessler37 (Sep 14, 2012)

*One of a Kind*

This bike is miraculously durable and sturdy. You really love your bike as you keep it long. Thanks for sharing this pictures.


----------



## fxo550 (Sep 14, 2012)

*yeap.*



chikessler37 said:


> This bike is miraculously durable and sturdy. You really love your bike as you keep it long. Thanks for sharing this pictures.




Thank you very much

.


----------



## Albe (Jan 20, 2016)

You have any schwinn lil tiger for sale


----------

